

Has use of lead-free gas decreased the crime rate? - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/21/magazine/21wwln-idealab-t.html?ex=1350619200&en=568aa2af8e56e715&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
Tichy
Has the freakonomics theory of legalized abortions being the cause for falling
crime rates been debunked? It seemed quite plausible to me - more plausible
than the lead thing.

~~~
mynameishere
A lengthy treatment of the abortion question:

<http://www.isteve.com/Freakonomics_Fiasco.htm>

It's too late to give a good summary right now, but basically, it comes down
to the question of "who gets abortions?" and counter-intuitively, it's not the
thoughtless, last-minute-birth-control people, but rather people who take a
careful look at the cost:benefits of unwanted pregnancy, and so terminate--and
they are usually smart, non-criminal types.

